# Low buck 10/22 tack driver



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up a well used 10/22 a while back. The wood was real nice and it came scoped with a lower end Leupold scope. Since it was still $60 cheaper than a new one I couldn't resist. Anyhow, I shined up the trigger group a bit, and installed an overtravel adjustment screw on the trigger. I free floated the barrel and relieved the barrel band so it only contacts the stock and not the barrel. I glass bedded the barrel and as a final touch I spent an hour lapping the barrel. I have owned a few custom built bull barreled 10/22 target rifles in my day, but I have never had one that looks more box stock while shooting like a custom. Total investment: Under $200. (My labor doesn't count because I had fun and a couple of beers)
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I picked up a well used 10/22 a while back. The wood was real nice and it came scoped with a lower end Leupold scope. Since it was still $60 cheaper than a new one I couldn't resist. Anyhow, I shined up the trigger group a bit, and installed an overtravel adjustment screw on the trigger. I free floated the barrel and relieved the barrel band so it only contacts the stock and not the barrel. I glass bedded the barrel and as a final touch I spent an hour lapping the barrel. I have owned a few custom built bull barreled 10/22 target rifles in my day, but I have never had one that looks more box stock while shooting like a custom. Total investment: Under $200. (My labor doesn't count because I had fun and a couple of beers)
> GW


Cool! Photos?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Cool! Photos?


Sorry about the lack of pics Sail. The only interesting stuff is on the interior of the rifle. A picture of mine looks like the picture in the catalog. I will post some targets, bench and off hand groups.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of accessory ideas, available from Brownells:
• Last-shot hold-open, actuated by the empty magazine. (You need to buy the drop-in interior parts, and also a modified rotary magazine.)
• M1-Carbine-style, receiver-mounted "ghost-ring" peep sight.
• There's also a drop-in kit that delivers a trigger-job with very little fuss. (I bought it, but I'm not sure that I couldn't've done better myself.)

I really like the last-shot hold-open. I bought three of the modified magazines, too.
I don't want optics on a .22 rimfire, so the accessory peep sight works very well for both Jean and me. There are two styles, at two different price-points.
(My older eyes really need a peep sight.)

I hadn't thought of relieving pressure on the barrel by free-floating it and opening up the barrel band. Hmmm...sounds like a useful idea. Bedding the action, too. I guess that I've seen the little gun as a maximum-50-yard shooter, but if it will reach out further better, it's worth the effort.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think of it as getting the full potential out of the gun without making it into a different gun. Taking a stock looking gun and out performing the modified high dollar gun snobs at the range has it's appeal. I've always been a fan of the underdog.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think of it as getting the full potential out of the gun without making it into a different gun. Taking a stock looking gun and out performing the modified high dollar gun snobs at the range has it's appeal. I've always been a fan of the underdog.
> GW


Oh-ho! So where does a Winchester 52B-owning liberal fit into the "modified high-dollar gun snob" thing? 

Just kidding - I borrowed the thing from a friend of my mother's 41 years ago, and she's never asked for it back since. It's kind of a family tradition - every time I take it to the range without telling a kid I get in trouble. We used to shoot it at 50 yards at the bottom of a field when we have the farm.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Coming back to this after a while, I am now the proud possessor of a "tactical-target" 10/22 (the one with the short barrel and the bipod). Basically an even trade for my little Beretta, so the missus is OK with it. 

I'll be interested in how it performs, and will doubtless post a target or two, maybe even a range report if I'm feeling particularly like boring y'all...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Speaking of which - finally got some pics.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Going by the way that thing looks, it had better make one-hole, five-shot groups at 50 yards.

Once you've got it tuned, we have a flock of pigeons and three troublesome rabbits we'd like you to use it on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We anxiously await the range report. I am particularly curious as to your opinion on the trigger.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Going by the way that thing looks, it had better make one-hole, five-shot groups at 50 yards.
> 
> Once you've got it tuned, we have a flock of pigeons and three troublesome rabbits we'd like you to use it on.


I'm sure IT can - the question is, can the idiot behind it do the same? The only rifle I've shot in the last 40-some years is my 52B, wrong-handed bolt gun. I have no idea how it feels to not have to contort myself every stinkin' shot to feed a new round in there. I'm hoping it feels good.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

First up - the targets.... Straight away, let's "do" the excuses. 

No room on the table to place my trigger elbow, so that was floating and so the aiming and hold was all upper-body. The next lane but one had a guy banging away with a 44 Mag, which was off-putting (more on him later) but those are all I have.










Smallest appears to be 0.188" centre-to-centre (scan is 100dpi if feel like checking my math  ) which I can live with for a first outing.

Shooting a rifle without contortionism? *F-ing priceless!*

Trigger? Well, it doesn't hold a candle to the micro-motion on the Winchester 52, but it is nice enough. It is a little heavier than I expected, but with Mr. 44Mag next door, that was good as I only had one inadvertent shot due to the pressure-waves. Also, again, it was the first outing, so I'm hoping it smooths out and eases up a little. Certainly not bad enough to warrant $200 or so for an "upgrade" yet.

All in all, a great little beast. I think I do prefer rifles over handguns, but now that I have a stable of both Imma stick with both,. They're all fun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shooting Sail. Ragged holes require no excuses.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Nice shooting Sail. Ragged holes require no excuses.
> 
> GW


Thankee kindly.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sail, if you need "excuses" for those groups---- I think that we need to sign you up for "INTERVENTION".

:smt077:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice groups... what distance? 

25, 50 or 100yrds?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Nice groups... what distance?
> 
> 25, 50 or 100yrds?


Sail wrote 25 yds on the center target. I believe they were all shot at the same distance.

GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I see that now, lol.

C'mon Sail... stretch that baby out a bit.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I see that now, lol.
> 
> C'mon Sail... stretch that baby out a bit.


I will when the outdoor range opens. Limited to 25 yards indoors for now.

It'll happen


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Aaaand - I've discovered that I have one of Ruger's new "crookedy rifles". The barrel is over to the left by enough to touch the edge of the channel. I wondered why the scope seemed SO far off centered when I first shot it.

Luckily for me, the scope has an 80 MOA adjustment range, so I could adapt and carry on. But apparently this is a known problem and Ruger is happily either replacing or re-machining the receivers which is much cheaper than simply buying an aftermarket one.... Will be sent back on their dime and fixed up. Hope it shoots as well after fixing as it does now.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I see that now, lol.
> 
> C'mon Sail... stretch that baby out a bit.


So - I went out to 50 this morning, since it was sunny, and there was VERY little wind. 3 of the 10 groups were sub-MOA, using Norma Match ammo. The others (5 with CCI SV) were not so good. All in at least a 1" to 1.5" circle, but not "good" stuff.
Here ya go, from OnTarget software's scoring.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice Sail ,I have a 10/22 myself and enjoy it a lot.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks - 'tis a fun toy. Not as accurate as the 52B, but fun with a capital "F" for a lefty.


----------

